# 1000 rides in 90 days/$5000



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

I was gonna sign up for Lyft with a 500ride/60days for $2000 and my friend who drives uber and lyft said this would be hard but possible. Then Lyft changes LA promo to 1000/rides in 90 days for $5000, which my friend says is nearly impossible and if you could do it you would be so burned you never want to drive again. Lyft should know this and I'm wondering why they would have such a discouraging promo? It keeps me from wanting to sign up?


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

33 rides a day? That's almost impossible. Lyft isn't busy enough to provide the volume. Most rides I ever had in a day (available for like 10 hours) was 20


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bostonwolf said:


> 33 rides a day? That's almost impossible. Lyft isn't busy enough to provide the volume. Most rides I ever had in a day (available for like 10 hours) was 20


33 rides a day can be hard on Uber.
Lyft ? Never happen


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

It's 333/month which is 11.1/day but still I haven't heard any driver say this is doable over 90 days.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

33/rides a day for 90 days will net you 2,970 rides...


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

That's 12.8 weeks, 78 rides/week. I consistently do 75/week in about 35 hours. I'd bet it is doable.


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> That's 12.8 weeks, 78 rides/week. I consistently do 75/week in about 35 hours. I'd bet it is doable.


Your the first one that has said this :]. Be interested in any clues/advice on ways to get this. Every driver in LA told me that 12 rides/day is the exception. Remember I'm a newbie.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

they're probably cherry picking or refusing line etc. i take almost any ride and average 2-3 rides/ hour even though I work some of the slowest times. granted , Boston isn't LA but I can't imagine it is 75% less busy.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm assuming you can do 11 or 12 rides every day, going to be getting a little extra dead miles because sometimes their rides are far apart BUT I would hate to put in that much hustle just to lose on a technicality or something. Not sure it's worth it for the $80 or so dollars a week.

CORRECTION< math off because I was thinking it was a 1K bonus, not 5K. Nothing to see here, move along ;-)


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm assuming you can do 11 or 12 rides every day, going to be getting a little extra dead miles because sometimes their rides are far apart BUT I would hate to put in that much hustle just to lose on a technicality or something. Not sure it's worth it for the $80 or so dollars a week.


90 days is just shy of 13 weeks. That would be about $385 extra a week or $55 a day when completed.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

crazy916 said:


> 90 days is just shy of 13 weeks. That would be about $385 extra a week or $55 a day when completed.


Woops, you are right, I was thinking it was $1000 bonus, not $5000. It pays to read twice. Big bonus, I would be afraid of them not wanting to pay out but would probably take a chance at it.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry, I suck at math. 

I signed up in Boston when they had the $1500/week special. You had to be available to drive 50 hours a week, 90% acceptance and maybe 50 rides a week? So once I got the acceptance and # of rides set up I'd wait for a drop off in some remote area that was still in the Boston area (usually Waltham) and just sit there for an hour and book time to meet the 50 hours. 

I managed it for 3 of the 4 weeks available (vacation on week 4 made it impossible) and they paid me the difference to get me up to $1500 immediately.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

I was just approved and I am starting it today. I will upgrade my progress as I go a long.

Also if you are working 5 days a week it is more like 15 rides a day.

Note: I am a long time uber driver.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

11 rides a day is cake but that's working every day. You're going to want to take some time off. When I was working lyft full time I was doing around 90 a week and I had 110 rides two weeks. Saturday and Sunday could easily be 25 to 30 ride days (mostly short rides) I would normally take off 1 full day and only work 4 hours another. 1000 rides in 90 days would be tough but not that tough. Just don't procrastinate and have a daily ride count goal each day if you fall a few short one day go out for a bit on your day off to make up for it


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

It was hard getting 20 rides on a Friday night in 11 hours. I hate to see what it is like on a weekday.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I think it will depend on your market, I don't know about LA. But in Denver you hang out at the train /light rail stations you'll get a ton of short rides. Which for this promo is what you want since you'll be averaging $9 to 10 for every short ride you take if you hit the $5000 bonus


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, I was thinking that there are areas in LA like that. I need to head down to UCLA.


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

Shakey Jake said:


> I was just approved and I am starting it today. I will upgrade my progress as I go a long.
> 
> Also if you are working 5 days a week it is more like 15 rides a day.
> 
> Note: I am a long time uber driver.


Wow thx for sharing this & do hope you get it. How many more hours is this compared to your normal unPromo'd uber day? The LA drivers I know say 6-7hours/day is their normal day.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

SLuz said:


> Wow thx for sharing this & do hope you get it. How many more hours is this compared to your normal unPromo'd uber day? The LA drivers I know say 6-7hours/day is their normal day.


Your questions are answered in this thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/it-begins-lyft-promo-of-1000-rides-in-90-days-for-5000.112719/


----------



## ANTHONY HOLM (Dec 30, 2016)

I just completed this task for lyft in l.a. 1000 rides in 90 days. I fell behind and ended up driving every day for 50 days straight.....i received the bonus in a timely fashion and am now looking for a similar promotion from uber


----------

